# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > العنايه بالبشره والشعر >  خلطة لتسمين الوجه

## الوسادة

*
ملعقة صغيرة عسل نحل نقى + ملعقة صغيرة خميرة بيرة او فورية +الماء الذى ينتج بعد أن نضع الذبادى بالتلاجة يومين +ملعقى زبادى وياريت لو موجود ردة + ملعقة صغيرة عصير ليمون
تضعى هذه الخلطة على الاقل نصف ساعة ولا تزيدى عن ساعة الا ربع 
ثم اغسلى وجهك بالماء الدافىء 
وضعى اى كريم مرطب*

----------


## princes123

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

